# Nokia E65 : l' anti-IPhone



## Bjeko (2 Juillet 2007)

(comme la plupart des gens qui ont des yeux je pense) je trouve l' Iphone magnifique et je remercie Apple d' avoir ouvert la voie &#224; une nouvelle &#232;re de l' interface en t&#233;l&#233;phonie : que ce soit un succ&#233;s ou pas, il est certain que tous les tel. un peu multim&#233;dia qui sortiront &#224; partir de maintenant ne pourront pas ne pas etre &#8220;inspir&#233;s&#8221; par cette bombe atomique...

Et pourtant meme s' il me fait r&#233;ver il n' est pas pour moi : j' besoin d' un tel. plus pour travailler que pour r&#233;ver...

Le Nokia E65, lui est tout l' oppos&#233;, il n' impressione pas, se fait discret par son volume et son habillage (meme en rouge il est sobre !), et comme le mobile d' Apple, il fait tr&#233;s bien tout ce qu' on lui demande... dans son domaine, plus professionel donc :

- Form factor pratique
- T&#233;l&#233;phonie classique de qualit&#233; : clavier/qualit&#233; audio/r&#233;ception
- Connectivit&#233; : BT/WIFI/3G
- OS pas impressionant mais &#233;prouv&#233; et fonctionnel
- Autonmie (presque) correcte : c' est devenu h&#233;las une notion tr&#233;s relative dans le monde des &#8220;t&#233;l&#233;phones &#233;volu&#233;s&#8221;
- Design discret et &#233;l&#233;gant
- Un prix honnete (+ ou - 300&#8364

Et rien d' autre pourrait-on dire si ce n' est un apn 2Mpix qui ne fait pas d' &#233;tincelles...








http://www.nokia.fr/link?cid=PLAIN_TEXT_143036



C' est celui que j' ai choisi pour passer le temps en attendant ce genre d' appareil en version &#8220;Iphonis&#233;e&#8221;,  qui me fera &#224; la fois travailler... et r&#233;ver. 


ps: je pr&#233;cise que je n' ai pas encore cet appareil, je l' ai juste essay&#233; en boutique et lu des infos ici et la, donc ce qui est dit au-dessus est &#224; prendre au conditionnel.
Par contre, si un utilisateur (ou un inform&#233 veut donner un avis pratique sur cet appareil, notament sur le niveau de compatibilit&#233; avec un Mac, voir meme un vrai test : il est le bienvenu, d' autant que mon achat est pr&#233;vu bientot


----------



## La mouette (2 Juillet 2007)

Je le reçois demain


----------



## Bjeko (2 Juillet 2007)

Ah c' est cool ça, je compte sur toi 

J' aimerais bien savoir entre autre s' il fonctionne bien avec Skype ?


----------



## La mouette (2 Juillet 2007)

On verra ça, de toute façon je le revends de suite après l'avoir essayé.


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> On verra ça, de toute façon je le revends de suite après l'avoir essayé.



Tu perds combien à chaque téléphone comme ça ??


----------



## La mouette (2 Juillet 2007)

Rien  

Mais c'est pas le sujet de de la discussion


----------



## Bjeko (3 Juillet 2007)

Alors La mouette, tu as réussi à pécher le Nokia ?


----------



## La mouette (4 Juillet 2007)

Oui, je ferais un mini compte rendu aujourd'hui.
Hier j'ai testé le concurrent del'iPhone le LG Prada.

Sinon le E65 a un écran magnifique rien à dire, plus dans la journée


----------



## Bjeko (4 Juillet 2007)

Content que l' écran soit bon... bien qu' aprés un T610 je ne risque pas d' etre difficile :mouais: 

J' attends avec impatience ton CR  

Pour les infos qui m' intéressent : à part comme je l' ai déja dit le support de Skype, j' aimerais aussi savoir si le mode horizontal est géré par l' appareil, notament dans le browser internet  

Sinon ou peut-on voir ton test du LG ? Par curiosité parceque je ne pense pas qu' il soit intéressant : ça m' a toutl' air d' etre un "IPhone du pauvre"... Pourtant LG a quelques bons produits "originaux" : j' aime bien le "Chocolate" par ex.


----------



## takamaka (4 Juillet 2007)

Bjeko a dit:


> Sinon ou peut-on voir ton test du LG ? Par curiosité []


Idem.
J'attends.


----------



## La mouette (4 Juillet 2007)

Ce sera fait dans la journée :rose: Je reçoit pleins de mobiles en ce moment .. là les W660i

A plus tard


----------



## Galphanet (4 Juillet 2007)

Skype sur Symbian OS n'existe pas, mais à quoi bon puisque le support SIP est intégré (en tout cas dans la gamme N)

Non il ne se tourne pas comme l'iPhone, uniquement le mode galerie pivote (en tout cas sur le N80)


----------



## Bjeko (4 Juillet 2007)

je suis un gros zignare : il faudra que je me renseigne sur ce support SIP, &#231;a &#224; l' air tr&#233;s int&#233;ressant  il faut abonner &#224; un service ?

Sinon pour le mode horizontal, &#231;a n' est pas possible meme par application tierce (sur le n80) ?

EDIT : je me suis un peu inform&#233; sur le SIP, je crois que Fring est le premier prog. que j' installerais sur ce tel.  
&#231;a serait principalement pour des appels via Skype en passant par ma borne airport express + modem, &#231;a devrait marcher


----------



## Xman (4 Juillet 2007)

J'ai depuis env. 15 jours un E65. Je bosse avec et donc l'utilise beaucoup...
J'ai également un Palm Treo 680.
Quelques remarques d'utilisateur
Je trouve Symbian os pas très réactif, j'avais d'ailleurs le même pb avec le E61 : La calculatrice : 
L'autonomie....moyenne : 12 heures maxi en utilisation prof : Bluetooth activé en permanence : (kit voiture) un peu de wi-fi pour mes mails... Enfin quand même mieux que le Tréo... :hein:
Le SIP  : pas essayé
Les photos : où sont le 2 méga pixels ? ( en VGA le tréo fait de meilleures photos...)

Bref, pas convaincu....


PS pour les caractéristiques : ici


----------



## La mouette (5 Juillet 2007)

Les APN des Nokia ne sont pas réputés pour leurs grands qualités.
Sinon je trouve que ce E65 est bien fait. Il a de nombreux soft inclus. Il a le SIP ( pas essayé mais il est là alors cela doit bien fonctionner) le WiFi qui fonctionne très bien et un bel écran.
Je dirais que c'est un bon mobile, mais que le prix est un peu surfait. Il ne révolutionne rien, et fait les choses correctement. Ce n'est en aucun cas un anti-iPhone.

Pour le Prada, ben c'est un téléphone basique, qui a un soft très réactif, un APN de 2 mPixels avec auto focus. Des programmes de base. En fait c'est surtout un look, pas grand chose d'autre.


----------



## Bjeko (5 Juillet 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> Je dirais que c'est un bon mobile, mais que le prix est un peu surfait. Il ne r&#233;volutionne rien, et fait les choses correctement. Ce n'est en aucun cas un anti-iPhone.



Je parlais d' "anti" dans le sens de "contraire". Le E65 ne r&#233;volutionne rien, n' est pas tr&#233;s tendance dans son look comme dans ses fonctions, n' est pas imposant, pas trop cher et poss&#232;de la 3G...
> donc c' est un anti-Iphone 

Sinon je pense de plus en plus qu' il me convient parfaitement : il a tout ce dont j' ai vraiment besoin : 3G/wifi/BT + bonnes fonctions t&#233;l. + bon form-factor et ses faiblesses (comme la qualit&#233; de son APN par ex.) ne me d&#233;rangent pas... donc je crois que c' est le bon 

A ce propos j' ai trouv&#233; un op&#233;rateur qui le propose avec un forfait qui m' int&#233;resse (en pack donc) : j' ai lu &#231;a et la que les op&#233;rateurs brident les mobiles et qu' il est en g&#233;n&#233;ral mieux de l' acheter nu. Qu' en est-il de ces "bridages" ?

ps: je pr&#233;cise que je suis en Italie et que l' op&#233;rateur est TIM, mais je pense qu' ils agissent comme les compagnies fran&#231;aises &#224; ce niveau-la.


----------



## rulian (7 Juillet 2007)

et un Nokia E65 de plus !  

A 29 le telephone en prenant un abonnement, je n'ai rien a redire. Il fait tout ce dont j'ai besoin (tel, internet, agenda) et la qualité de l'ecran est bonne. 

Petite inquietude : un collègue au boulot à la version precedente de l'E65 (le E quelque chose  ) et au bout de 2mois il a deja un soucis avec l'ouverture coulissante qui a du jeu. Et j'ai entendu dire par la vendeuse que ce probleme etait connu sur ce modele (celui de mon collegue, pas le E65)
Question : le E65 est il sorti depuis assez longtemps pour savoir si ce pb est résolu ?


----------



## rulian (7 Juillet 2007)

Ah non ! je viens de m'apercevoir qu'on ne peut pas synchroniser ce telephone avec isync :'(
Je suis d&#233;gout&#233;, ca faisait parti de mes crit&#232;res (synchoniser mes contacts du carnet et mon agenda ical). Enfin c ce que me dit le logiciel iSync lorsque j'essaie : "cet appareil n'est pas g&#233;r&#233; par iSync"

sniff sniff sniff...

EDIT : laissez tomber, "The Boulet" a encore frapp&#233;, en fait il fallait telecharger un plugin pour isync sur le site de nokia
Pour les boulets dans mon genre c'est ici : http://europe.nokia.com/A4299040


----------



## didhoc (8 Juillet 2007)

Je possède le e65 depuis 1 mois et j'en suis très satisfait (j'avais un Palm Tungsten W auparavant).

Je l'ai choisi pour ses possibilités de connexion (surtout Wifi et SIP) et sa bonne compatibilité avec le Mac.

Pour moi l'Iphone, ce sera pour dans 3 ans, quand il sera mûr, c'est à dire avec une offre solutions/logiciels plus vaste, VOIP et... moins cher !

Concernant Skype, Fring est (à ma connaissance), la seule solution gratuite pour le moment. Ça marche. Qualité de voix honnête mais avec un délai d'environ 2 secondes. Autre solution, payante, IM+ for skype . Interface meilleure que Fring, moins de délai mais son un peu moins bon selon mes tests.

Question compatibilité Mac, le plug-in Nokia permet une parfaite synchronisation des contacts et agenda.
De même il suffit d'ajouter au Nokia Media Transfer le profile du e65 que vous pouvez télécharger ici  (http://www.geocities.com/jking_ok/blog.html) pour le rendre compatible. J'ai lu ici qu'il était maintenant officiellement supporté mais rien à ce sujet sur le site Nokia.

Le seul problème que je n'ai pas encore réglé est la synchronisation des mémos que j'avais sur mon Palm et que je transférais via Palm desktop. Côté symbian, ce que j'ai trouvé de mieux est BestJotter. Je peux importer et exporter mes mémos mais n'ayant pas d'éditeur dédié côté Mac, la gestion des mémos n'est pas pratique. 
Fonelink permet de synchroniser les notes du Nokia avec le Mac mais celle-ci sont limitées à 256 caractères et pas moyen de les sécuriser (accès par mot de passe).
Si quelqu'un à une meilleure solution, je suis preneur.

Les seuls trucs que je regrette par rapport à mon Tungsten, c'est l'absence de clavier, physique ou virtuel. Taper des sms ou des e-mails sur un téléphone, c'est pas la joie... Et l'offre logicielle qui n'égale pas encore celle pour Palm.

Voilà voilà. Si vous souhaitez en savoir plus, y'a qu'à demander


----------



## Bjeko (9 Juillet 2007)

didhoc a dit:


> Voil&#224; voil&#224;. Si vous souhaitez en savoir plus, y'a qu'&#224; demander




Yep 

L' avez-vous essay&#233; comme modem ? je souhaite le connecter &#224; mon Macbook pour surfer en UMTS dans un lieu sans ligne t&#233;l&#233;phonique.
Dans ce cas de figure :

> Est-ce que la connection avec le macbook peut se faire indiff&#233;rement en bluetooth ou en wi-fi (&#224; travers une borne airport express)
> Dans le cas d' une liaison Bluetooth, est-ce que &#231;a bridera la connection UMTS ?

merci d' avance  (si tout va bien demain le E65 sera mien  )


----------



## didhoc (9 Juillet 2007)

Olá,
>L' avez-vous essayé comme modem ? 

Oui

> Est-ce que la connection avec le macbook peut se faire indifférement en bluetooth ou en wi-fi (à travers une borne airport express)

Je ne suis pas sûr de bien comprendre la question. Je me suis en l'occurrence connecté en Bluetooth. Si j'ai une connexion WIFI à portée de Mac, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'utiliser mon téléphone pour me connecter, mon Mac fait ça très bien .
Ah, je crois avoir compris. Utiliser le WIFI comme protocole de connexion avec le e65? Je n'y avais pas pensé, mais un rapide test me montre que non. Si je configure un profil de réseau exclusivement par airport sur mon Mac, l'onglet PPP n'est pas disponible. Donc pas de configuration de connexion 3g possible.

> Dans le cas d' une liaison Bluetooth, est-ce que ça bridera la connection UMTS ?

Je n'ai pas une assez bonne expérience des connexions 3G pour donner une réponse précise mais je n'ai pas noté que la navigation soit spécialement plus lente sur mon mac via le e65 que directement sur le e65.

Un truc en ce qui concerne les configurations de connexion. Si vous voulez vous connecter via GSM au lieu de UMTS ou GPRS, il est nécessaire de limiter la connexion du e65 au GSM, sinon ça ne fonctionnera pas.

Les scripts de connexion pour les Nokia se trouvent ici: http://www.taniwha.org.uk/
Chez moi (Portugal) j'utilise le "NOKIA 3G CID1" pour la 3G et "Nokia GSM Analogue 14,4 RB" pour le GSM.

D.


----------



## Bjeko (9 Juillet 2007)

didhoc a dit:


> > Est-ce que la connection avec le macbook peut se faire indifférement en bluetooth ou en wi-fi (à travers une borne airport express)
> 
> Je ne suis pas sûr de bien comprendre la question. Je me suis en l'occurrence connecté en Bluetooth. Si j'ai une connexion WIFI à portée de Mac, je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'utiliser mon téléphone pour me connecter, mon Mac fait ça très bien .
> Ah, je crois avoir compris. Utiliser le WIFI comme protocole de connexion avec le e65? Je n'y avais pas pensé, mais un rapide test me montre que non. Si je configure un profil de réseau exclusivement par airport sur mon Mac, l'onglet PPP n'est pas disponible. Donc pas de configuration de connexion 3g possible.



Tu as bien compris ma question : ça serait pour le cas ou l' on dispose d' une borne wifi seule (sans accés à Internet).

Apparement en effet ça n' offrirait que peu d' intéret :

d' aprés le wiki :
_L'UMTS permet théoriquement des débits de transfert de 1,920 Mbit/s, mais fin 2004 les débits offerts par les opérateurs dépassent rarement 384 kbit/s._

La norme BT possède un débit de 1Mb/s donc, à moins que les débits UMTS ne se soient grandement améliorés, il n' y aurait pas de différence notable en passant par le wi-fi.

Et de toutes façons ça n' est pas possible donc, bon  :rateau: 

En tout cas merci pour ta réponse et tes liens didhoc 

Sinon encore une question, que j' ai déja posée, mais la réponse concernait le N80 et non le E65) : y a-t-il un soft inclus ou à installer qui permette d' utiliser le E65 à l' horizontale (pour internet notamment) ?

Et une autre encore (pour la route)   : le délai de 2 sec. avec Fring semble énorme :affraid:  > dans la pratique, ça permet de tenir une conversation ou bien vaut-il mieux utiliser IM+ for skype ?


----------



## didhoc (9 Juillet 2007)

>Sinon encore une question, que j' ai déja posée, mais la réponse concernait le N80 et non le E65) : y a-t-il un soft inclus ou à installer qui permette d' utiliser le E65 à l' horizontale (pour internet notamment) ?

Je connais RotateMe (http://www.bysamir.fr/rotateme/) mais je n'ai pas pu l'installer car il faut signer soit même le fichier (http://www.planete-nokia.com/phpBB2/index.php?showtopic=37697) et comme je n'ai pas windows sur le Mac, je ne l'ai pas encore fait. Et donc pas testé. Mais bon, ça ne m'a pas encore trop manqué pour le moment.

>le délai de 2 sec. avec Fring semble énorme :affraid:  > dans la pratique, ça permet de tenir une conversation ou bien vaut-il mieux utiliser IM+ for skype ?
C'est un peu pénible c'est vrai. Maintenant, je ne l'ai pas beaucoup testé, ça doit sans doute dépendre de pas mal de paramètres. Le mieux est d'essayer les 2 et de tirer tes propores conclusions.

D.


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2007)

coucou, 

mon p&#232;re vient d'acheter le E65 et donc &#233;videmment qui c'est qui doit se coller aux r&#233;glages et "mets moi de la musique, et tu peux me mettre une photo en fond d'&#233;cran" ... bah c'est fifille.

seulement fifille elle arrive pas &#224; connecter sur l'ordinateur... avec le cable usb, ca me dit "pas de carte m&#233;moire" alors ... je comprends pas bien

en plus je le trouve hyper mal foutu ce portable. m'enfin.

alors dites, y'a moyen de le connecter au mac ou pas ?

merci


----------



## La mouette (10 Juillet 2007)

Oui avec: 

http://www.novamedia.de/e_pages/e_produkte_mac_is_plugin.html

ou

http://www.mactomster.de/_shopping/...e&category_id=12&Itemid=27&vmcchk=1&Itemid=27


----------



## rulian (10 Juillet 2007)

et evidemment, il faut que ton ordinateur integre bluetooth (tu vas dans la pomme bleu en haut a gauche, puis "a propos de ce mac", puis tu clic sur "plus d'info', et dans la fenetre qui s'ouvre tu selectionne "bluetooth" et tu regarde ce qu'il dit sur la droite de la fenetre)


----------



## maiwen (10 Juillet 2007)

ah bah oui, j'ai pas bluetooth, je pensais que ca marcherait simplement avec le cable usb

merci &#224; tous les deux


----------



## didhoc (10 Juillet 2007)

Tiens, oui, apparemment, impossible de synchroniser le Mac et le e65 par USB... Je n'avais jamais essay&#233;.
T'es bonne pour payer un dongle Bluetooth USB &#224; ton daddy, &#231;a devrait r&#233;soudre ce probl&#232;me.
En tout cas, tu peux toujours transf&#233;rer les fichiers audio, photos et autres par USB en utilisant le logiciel "Nokia Media Transfer".

Le logiciel se t&#233;l&#233;charge ici:
http://www.nokia.com/A4423135

M&#234;me si le e65 n'est pas encore officiellement compatible, il devrait tout de m&#234;me &#234;tre pris en charge. Pour v&#233;rifier, 2 solutions: 
- essayer simplement le logiciel (aller dans l'ic&#244;ne qui va appara&#238;tre dans la barre de menu apr&#232;s avoir lanc&#233; l'application Nokia Media Transfer, choisir "tools and settings" et choisir "open Nokia Device Browser"). Le t&#233;l&#233;phone doit appara&#238;tre.
- ou, avec le clic droit de la souris (ou option-clic) sur l'ic&#244;ne de NMT choisir "afficher le contenu du paquet" et explorer les dossiers jusqu'&#224; ce que vous trouviez le dossier "Profiles". S'il n'y a pas un fichier "e65.profile" dedans, aller le t&#233;l&#233;charger ici : http://www.geocities.com/jking_ok/blog.html et l'ajouter.
Et voil&#224; le travail !


----------



## maiwen (11 Juillet 2007)

merci didhoc, je vais essayer 

...quand j'aurai trouv&#233; comment t&#233;l&#233;charger le machin sur le site ... je dois &#234;tre sacr&#233;ment b&#234;te mais je trouve pas


----------



## didhoc (11 Juillet 2007)

Mais noooon, tu n'es pas bête, il y a effectivement un truc qui cloche sur leur page... plus de lien! Pas grave, je t'ai préparé un petit kit comprenant Nokia Media Transfert + ledit profile qu'il faut placer dans l'application en suivant les indications précédemment données.
A télécharger ici .
Pour des raisons évidentes, ce fichier s'auto-détruira dans quelques jours


----------



## Bjeko (12 Juillet 2007)

didhoc a dit:


> A t&#233;l&#233;charger ici .



> thx 

J' ai enfin mon E65 et les premi&#232;res impressions sont bonnes :

- qualit&#233; physiques de l' appareil, &#233;cran, finition, prise en main
- bonne reception, qualit&#233; audio
- menus et navigation assez clair
- navigateur web tr&#233;s sympa

Et enfin tr&#233;s agr&#233;ablement surpris non par Nokia, mais par MacOS : Isynch est tr&#233;s pratique et plus stable que les programmes d&#233;di&#233;s que j' utilisais quand j' &#233;tais sous windows : j' avais r&#233;guli&#232;rement des probl&#232;mes pour synchroniser un Nokia puis un Sony-Ericsson en utilisant leurs logiciels pour PC.
Maintenant j' ai un iSynch simple, stable, performant, et il g&#232;re tr&#233;s bien simultan&#233;ment mon SE et ce nouveau Nokia.

Comme quoi avoir un Mac n' est finalement pas si "limitant" 

EDIT : 1 probl&#232;me, et donc une question : comment faire pour configurer le tel de fa&#231;on &#224; indiquer la connection internet par d&#233;faut ?

Pour me connecter en wi-fi je passe par connectivit&#233;/Wlan/d&#233;marrer la navigation et &#231;a fonctionne.

Mais quand je veux t&#233;l&#233;charger les th&#232;mes (menu instruments/th&#232;me/t&#233;l&#233;charger) le tel veut me connecter en WAP et ne me propose pas (apparemment) d' alternatives. Une id&#233;e ?


----------



## didhoc (12 Juillet 2007)

Bjeko a dit:


> > thx
> 
> Mais quand je veux télécharger les thèmes (menu instruments/thème/télécharger) le tel veut me connecter en WAP et ne me propose pas (apparemment) d' alternatives. Une idée ?



Dans les options de "thèmes", tu as "points d'accès". Tu peux alors spécifier "définit par l'utilisateur", tu choisiras alors ton point d'accès par défaut.
Personnellement je préfère "toujours demander", comme ça tu choisis la connexion que tu veux selon l'endroit où tu te trouves.

Ce paramétrage existe pour toutes les applis qui ont besoin d'une connexion (sauf erreur)


----------



## Bjeko (12 Juillet 2007)

J' ai résolu le problème : on peut choisir le mode de connection en selectionnant "download themes" puis options/paramètres et on peut modifier le type de connection 

D' ailleur j' ai mis le thème "dots mocha" qui lui va comme un gant


----------



## Bjeko (12 Juillet 2007)

didhoc a dit:


> Dans les options de "th&#232;mes", tu as "points d'acc&#232;s". Tu peux alors sp&#233;cifier "d&#233;finit par l'utilisateur", tu choisiras alors ton point d'acc&#232;s par d&#233;faut.
> Personnellement je pr&#233;f&#232;re "toujours demander", comme &#231;a tu choisis la connexion que tu veux selon l'endroit o&#249; tu te trouves.
> 
> Ce param&#233;trage existe pour toutes les applis qui ont besoin d'une connexion (sauf erreur)



Ah ok merci je m' &#233;tais autor&#233;pondu entretemps (mais trop tard  ) : 

Je crois que je vais aussi adopter l' option "toujours demander"


----------



## EricKvD (12 Juillet 2007)

Mon 6111 Est en train de me lâcher et je lui cherche un remplaçant. Tant qu'à faire, j'aimerais bien pouvoir le synchroniser avec mon Mac X.4.9

Est-ce que le E65 est reconnu/géré correctement ?


----------



## Bjeko (12 Juillet 2007)

EricKvD a dit:


> Est-ce que le E65 est reconnu/géré correctement ?



Comme je disais plus haut :
_Et enfin trés agréablement surpris non par Nokia, mais par MacOS : Isynch est trés pratique et plus stable que les programmes dédiés que j' utilisais quand j' étais sous windows : j' avais régulièrement des problèmes pour synchroniser un Nokia puis un Sony-Ericsson en utilisant leurs logiciels pour PC.
Maintenant j' ai un iSynch simple, stable, performant, et il gère trés bien simultanément mon SE et ce nouveau Nokia._

Donc no problem, en tout cas par bluetooth (pas essayé via usb)


----------



## EricKvD (12 Juillet 2007)

Bjeko a dit:


> Comme je disais plus haut



Oups, j'suis distrait moi...:rose:
Merci de ta réponse...


----------



## maiwen (12 Juillet 2007)

tr&#232;s bien cette application, merci didhoc. 
du coup j'ai pu mettre des images et de la musique sur le telephone de mon p&#232;re ... maintenant il veut de meilleurs &#233;couteurs


----------



## La mouette (12 Juillet 2007)

Ah ces papas


----------



## rulian (12 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour a tous, 

J'ai un dernier petit soucis, que j'ai depuis le debut mais je n'en ai pas parl&#233; car SFR m'avait dis que je devais attendre qq jours pour utiliser le telephone avec la connexion WAP.
Je voudrais connect&#233; mon ordi a internet grace au Nokia, Donc j'ai, dans mac OSX, configurer un nouvel appareil , en cochant bien la case pour l'internet. Mais l'application Launch2net me dit que c impossible de trouver un modem , la je comprend pas car y a 2jours elle reconnaissait bien le Nokia, mais imposisble de se connecter, je pense a cause du d&#233;lai d'activation de SFR

KK'un a deja test&#233; cela ?

EDIT : en fait, j'arrive bien a nouveau a d&#233;t&#233;ct&#233; le modem avec launch2net, mais j'ai le message d'erreur suivant quand j'essaie de me connecter : " Impossible de n&#233;gocier une connexion avec le serveur PPP distant. Veuillez v&#233;rifier vos r&#233;glages et r&#233;essayer."


----------



## Bjeko (13 Juillet 2007)

sorry > pas encore essayé le surf en 3g > j' ai 1 mois gratis activable mais j' attends pour pouvoir l' utiliser durant tout le mois d' aout.

Sinon toujours aussi content de iSynch : à part les synchros, il permet aussi de naviguer dans les dossiers du nokia, d' installer des applis, d' envoyer et de récupérer docs, photos et tout ce qu' on veut  

J' ai installé 2 démos de jeux (return to mysterious island et un shoot classique) > héhé, c' est pas mal du tout : malgré son aspect pro le e65 peut se révéler un sacré plaisantin  
... D' autant que j' ai vu qu' il existe un émulateur GBA qui à l' air pas mal du tout :love: 

Petit lien intéressant pour pécher des démos ou acheter :
http://www.clickgamer.com/s60v3.htm

Avez vous essayé des thèmes type Mac OS ? J' en ai essayé un (brownmac...)... et je suis vite revenu à mocha.dots, nettement plus classe et clair... si vous en connaissez de bons  

Sinon je suis toujours trés satisfait de l' appareil, juste un peu déçu par la portée de la réception wifi, nettement moindre que sur le macbook par ex. (mais je n' ai pas comparé avec d' autres tels)


----------



## didhoc (13 Juillet 2007)

rulian a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> EDIT : en fait, j'arrive bien a nouveau a détécté le modem avec launch2net, mais j'ai le message d'erreur suivant quand j'essaie de me connecter : " Impossible de négocier une connexion avec le serveur PPP distant. Veuillez vérifier vos réglages et réessayer."



Comme je disais en haut de cette page:
Si vous voulez vous connecter via GSM au lieu de UMTS ou GPRS, il est nécessaire de limiter la connexion du e65 au GSM, sinon ça ne fonctionnera pas (outils / paramètres / reseau / Mode réseau)

Vérifier aussi que vous avez les bons scripts de connexion pour les Nokia: http://www.taniwha.org.uk/
Chez moi (Vodafone/Portugal) j'utilise le "NOKIA 3G CID1" pour la 3G et "Nokia GSM Analogue 14,4 RB" pour le GSM.

Bien lire aussi les indications concernant les paramètres pour le script (nº à composer etc.) disponibles dans le "read me" qui vient avec les scripts.


----------



## rulian (13 Juillet 2007)

Mais je veux bien moi me connecter avec la norme UMTS ou GRPS, et pas en gsm. Mais le truc c que je n'y arrive pas. Dans mon abonnement téléphonique, ils disent que c'est 0,10cts d'euro la minute pour le WAP. Ok, mais comment l'utiliser ? pourkoi se limiter au GSM ?

Merci


----------



## junkie01 (13 Juillet 2007)

Concernant l'autonomie, il tient bien plus que 12h en ce qui me concerne. Je viens de l'avoir, et la prmière charge a tenu 24h en utilisation TRES intensive (beaucoup de wifi/bluetooth/applis, etc.).

Or, souvent l'autonomie lors des premiers cycles de charges/décharges est moins importante que celle des cycles suivants !

En tout cas, pour l'instant c'est que du bonheur ce smart, et Fring fonctionne super bien (aucun décalage en ce qui me concerne, pas plus que sur l'ordi !).


----------



## rulian (14 Juillet 2007)

Personne ne l'a testé en UMTS ?


----------



## didhoc (15 Juillet 2007)

rulian a dit:


> Personne ne l'a test&#233; en UMTS ?



Si, pour moi &#231;a marche en UMTS comme en GPS. Avec les scripts cit&#233;s plus haut. J'ai aussi eu du mal a configurer tout &#231;a, mais en respectant bien ce qui est dit dans le "read-me" des scripts et avec les donn&#233;es de connexion de Vodafone, j'ai fini par y arriver (je n'utilise pas launch2net, mais ai simplement configur&#233; les pr&#233;f&#233;rences r&#233;seau).


----------



## rulian (15 Juillet 2007)

justement, ce sont ces données de connexion de Vodafone qui me font défaults. Je ne sais pas ou les trouver. J'avais deja le pb pour connecter mon tel simplement par le WAP, mais ca y est , j'ai trouvé les info qui me manquaient, non pas dans un forum, mais sur le site SFR. Et dans ce site, je n'ai pas trouvé la soluce dans le mode d'emploi de mon E65, mais dans celui du E61, qui tourne aussi sou Symbian. Je les livre pour celui que ca interessera :
donc dans outil/parametres/connexion, choisir "point d'accès", nouveau point d'accès qu'on va appeler "Wap GPRS" (le nom peut etre changer comme bon vous semble). on laisse "données paquets", et dans "nom du point d'accès" il faut mettre "wapgprs" (sans les guillements). Pas de nom utilisateur, ni de mot de passe (Ne pas Demander), Authentification "Sécurisée", page de demarrage "http://wap.sfr.net" (je n'ai testé qu'avec cet opérateur).
Dernier réglages dans les options, "Paramètres avancés", mettre le réglages comme suit :
IPv4
Automatique
Automatique
195.115.025.129
8080

C'est surtout ce parametres de proxy qui m'avait empéché de reussir a me connecter par le Wap, n'ayant jamais trouvé la bonne adresse sur les forums.
En revanche, je n'arrive pas a connecter mon tel par le Web. Il doit me manquer une info "technique" pour le Web. Je pense que c pour ca que mon ordinateur ne peut pas se connecter a internet par mon telephone. Un ordi ne peut pas se connecter au Wap. 
Si kk'un de chez SFR a l'info, je suis preneur  
<Hors sujet>ca craint quand meme de compliquer autant la chose par manque d'information. C'est SFR et sa politique du VODAPHONE ca je suis sur. Ils font tout pour qu'on passe par leur service a tous les coups. Je dit ca car le vodaphone a marché dès le 1er jour, ct deja tout configuré... bizarre ? non , commercial ? sans doute...   <Fin du hors sujet>


----------



## p4bl0 (15 Juillet 2007)

J'ai pas tout lu, mais par rapport au titre de la discussion je voulais dire que le N95 de nokia est une concurence bien plus rude pour l'iPhone que le E65


----------



## didhoc (16 Juillet 2007)

rulian a dit:


> Si kk'un de chez SFR a l'info, je suis preneur



Bon, je ne suis pas en France mais mes paramètres de connexion (préférences système/ réseau) de l'ordi sont:

PPP
===
user : vodafone
pwd: vodafone
nº: internet.vodafone.pt

TCP/IP:
=====
via ppp

Modem Bluetooth:
============
Nokia 3G CID1


----------



## Bjeko (16 Juillet 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> J'ai pas tout lu, mais par rapport au titre de la discussion je voulais dire que le N95 de nokia est une concurence bien plus rude pour l'iPhone que le E65



Ce titre pr&#232;te d&#233;cid&#233;ment &#224; confusion : copi&#233;coll&#233; de ma r&#233;ponse &#224; La Mouette :

_Je parlais d' "anti" dans le sens de "contraire". Le E65 ne r&#233;volutionne rien, n' est pas tr&#233;s tendance dans son look comme dans ses fonctions, n' est pas imposant, pas trop cher et poss&#232;de la 3G...
> donc c' est un anti-Iphone  _

Quelques ptites questions sinon :

- les feuilles plastique de protection d' &#233;cran se trouvent facilement ? (j' ai ruin&#233; la mienne suite &#224; une tentative heuh... idiote ^^

- la fonction r&#233;veil ne permet pas l' option "permanente", connaissez-vous un soft qui rem&#233;die &#224; cela ?

- vous connaissez qq soft sympa (utile ou pas) qui tourne sous S60 3rd ?


----------



## MistakenMobius (16 Juillet 2007)

Bjeko a dit:


> Ce titre pr&#232;te d&#233;cid&#233;ment &#224; confusion : copi&#233;coll&#233; de ma r&#233;ponse &#224; La Mouette :
> 
> - la fonction r&#233;veil ne permet pas l' option "permanente", connaissez-vous un soft qui rem&#233;die &#224; cela ?


mettre en repeat un event &#224; l'heure de ton r&#233;veil avec alarme?
je fais ca avec mon E61




> - vous connaissez qq soft sympa (utile ou pas) qui tourne sous S60 3rd ?


utile si tu vas &#224; NY:
park wifii
contient: lecture du NYT si ma m&#233;moire est bonne
3 radios de NY
et un maps des hot spot dans les parks de NY.


----------



## rulian (16 Juillet 2007)

BON ! le fin mot de l'histoire pour celui qui tombera sur ce Forum en cherchant la meme chose que moi, a savoir connecter son tel en Web pour qu'il redonne la connexion a mon ordi.
En fait, c'est SFR les boulets dans l'histoire car j'ai appelé y a une semaine deja, et on m'a dit que les service étaient activés... or j'appelle ce matin n'arrivant toujours pas a me connecter malgré mes réglages, et la, on me passe un techos (non pas un commercial comme y a une semaine) qui me dit, "ah oui, c normal, le WEB n'est aps activé". Résultat, ca a marché dès que j'ai raccroché... avec le simple réglage suivant : 
-nouveau point d'accès qu'on appelle comme on veut
-nom du point d'accès : websfr (attaché et en minuscule)
-nom d'utilisateur : AUCUN
-mot de passe : NE PAS DEMANDER
-authentification : Sécurisée

Il n'y  a rien a modifier dans les paramètres avancés ! (proxy...)

Et c tout !
Ensuite je suis passé par par Launch2net, en lisant bien le "read me", et ca a marché tout seul. Par contre impossible de me connecter sans l'aide de Launch2net, en passant par l'application "Connexion internet" :'( FAIT CHIER !! personne n'est capable de me donner les bonnes info pour parametrer mon ordi, meme pas SFR, et la ca me saoule... car au final, j'ai un tel 3G machin Zboub, mais le jour ou je veux connecter mon ordi grace a mon tel portable, et bein je l'aurai dans l'os ! sauf si j'achete un logiciel (launch2net)

@+


----------



## nicoo (16 Juillet 2007)

je lis a chaque fois que la navigation web est sympa... qu'en est il de la gestion des mails ?


----------



## junkie01 (18 Juillet 2007)

Personelement je suis très satisfais de la gestion des mails. J'utilise Gmail, et le client mail de Symbian os 9.1 est vraiment pratique quand on est en déplacement.

Que du bonheur ce gsm


----------



## boburst (24 Juillet 2007)

Salut Rulian,
Je me permets de réagir à ton post.

Moi aussi je me trouve dans la même galère que toi.
SFR m'active le service Internet sur mon E65 mais il est incapable
de m'aider à configurer mon mac. C'est juste scandaleux.
3 quart d'heure dans la gueule pour un simple "je suis désolé mais je ne peux rien pour vous" !!!!

Dis-moi, comment faire lorsque je n'ai pas les bon script modem, et sur le site de http://www.taniwha.org.uk/ après décompression les dossiers de scripts sont vides !
Je n'ai que 3 scripts dispos sur mon mac :

 Nokia infrared
 Nokia iR 7110
 Nokia iR 6210_8xxx

Que faire ?
Est ce que tu crois pouvoir me donner un coup de pouce ce serait cool !
Thanks et @+


----------



## rulian (24 Juillet 2007)

Bein deja, je n'arrive toujours pas a me connecter avec l'ordinateur en passant par le modem du telephone sans utiliser Launch2net qui coute quand meme 75 environ. Personne n'a pu me donner le bon reglage manuel... 

moi j'ai pris ces scripts : http://home2.btconnect.com/Taniwha/files/Nokia3G2004-12.sit
Si tu ne peux pas dezipper, c que tu as un pb avec ton application de decompression (mise a jour faites ?)
Oublie les script Nokia infrared et IR, ce sont des script pour utiliser l'infrarouge.

C hélas tout ce que je peux te dire...
Si kk'un a plus d'info sur les reglages manuels dans preference systeme/Reseau, je suis preneur ! 

++


----------



## boburst (25 Juillet 2007)

En effet j'ai craqué et acheté Launch2Net mais au moins ça marche.
Merci pour tes precieux conseils....
@+


----------



## koala75 (28 Juillet 2007)

Salut Bjeko...Par rapport a ton premier post (et au 2eme aussi), je suis tombé dessus par hasard, après quelques recherches sur certaines fonctions du IPHONE...Que j'ai reçu, qui marche, sauf la partie TEL...Bref, tout ça pour te dire que le E65 est très bon (c'est le TEL que j'utilise, après un N80 très décevant, et un E70 pas mal du tout)...Par rapport aux fonctionnalités 3G/WIFI, tu peux les utiliser sans problème dès que ton reseau le permet, le SIP marche très bien (avec FREE) en WIFI, pour mon MACBOOK PRO, et pour la connexion DATA en GPRS ou 3G, y'a un utilitaire très complet, lauch2net (http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/15570), très simple à configurer. Tu peux aussi installer toutes les applications pour les séries N (vidéos, mix, audio) qui marchent à merveille sur le E65, et pour ton MAC y'a aussi NOKIA MEDIA TRANSFER, l'anti PC SUITE pour MAC...


----------



## gobi (2 Août 2007)

Je viens d aquérir le E65 et pour l 'instant je suis assez content de mon achat, 

je synchronise ical en passant par isync et les contacts du carnet d adresse de osx mais je voudrais aussi le synchroniser avec mes contact de thunderbird car je n'utilise pas mail mais je ne sais pas trop comment faire...

J'ai importé mes contacts thunderbird dans le carnet d'adresse d'osx mais c est fastidieu et pas une vraie synchro, juste un import alors si vous avez des astuces ça me rendrait bien service !

Merci d'avance,
gobi


----------

